# Oil Change



## GH05 (Dec 8, 2006)

Just got an 05 Z touring with 5,500 miles on it. Started snowing, and the dealer wanted to unload it. Can anyone tell me how much of a hassel it is to change the oil, get to the filter, etc? Where is the best place to jack the car for this? I am used to daeling with suv's with a lot more ground clearance. Any thoughts on synthetic oil?? Thanks


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

If you have changed oil before, it should not be too much trouble. I recommend jacking it up from the front of the car, you will get the most working room. If it is possible, jack it up as far as either the car will go without the tail hitting the ground, or the jack stands will go, it will give you more room to work. The filter is not hard to get to, everything is pretty standard. Synthetics are a little better than regular oil, depends on who you ask, but just remember, they say that if you go to synthetic you should NOT go back to regular oil.


----------

